# Installation windows avec Parallels 13



## mik35 (10 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Parallels, je ne comprends pas comment installer windows maintenant ?
Quelqu'un peu m'aider ?
J'ai un message :
"No boot device is available, presse enter to continue"
Quand je fais entrer
Il me dit connecter une clef usb
Je l'ai mise et je suis bloqué !


----------



## edenpulse (10 Septembre 2017)

Beaucoup de tutoriels existent, voici un tutoriel vidéo qui pourra t'aider


----------



## Yuls (10 Septembre 2017)

mik35 a dit:


> J'ai installé Parallels, je ne comprends pas comment installer windows maintenant ?



Quelle version de Windows ? 
Licence achetée dans le commerce sous forme de CD ?


----------



## mik35 (10 Septembre 2017)

j'ai acheté parallels 13, je l'ai installé, 
il ma demandé de télécharger windows 10 sur le site gratuit pour 1 mois


----------



## Yuls (10 Septembre 2017)

En principe t'as téléchargé un fichier .iso de Windows10 valable effectivement 1 mois, suis la vidéo du message #2 qui explique comment faire.


----------



## mik35 (10 Septembre 2017)

C'est ce que j'ai fait ça fonctionne pas !
Merci de m'aider car je suis perdu

merci


----------



## edenpulse (11 Septembre 2017)

mik35 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait ça fonctionne pas !


Qu'est ce qui ne fonctionne pas ? A quel niveau ? Que se passe-t-il ? 
Un peu de précision serait bienvenue


----------

